# DC Road Bike Rental in Mid Oct



## Scot_Gore

Anyone have a recommendation for a place I can get a Road Bike rental in Washington DC. The trip is split in two parts. My wife has a work gig in Arlington and then we are going to do some "tourist" stuff and are staying near the Mall. 

Thanks
Scot


----------



## Black Bart

Scot_Gore said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a place I can get a Road Bike rental in Washington DC. The trip is split in two parts. My wife has a work gig in Arlington and then we are going to do some "tourist" stuff and are staying near the Mall.
> 
> Thanks
> Scot


Lived in DC last year. Revolution Cycles "City Hub" in Crystal City (Arlington) has Madone rentals and they're located close to a Metro station. Cheaper option is Bike and Roll, they also offer guided site seeing rides. For tooling around/touristy riding Capital Bikeshare is a good option.

If you'll be using Metro or Bikeshare, there are smartphone apps for each that will make them easier to use.


----------



## upton

Do you know if either of those places will rent road bikes with clips, etc? I am doing a mini tri and debating on renting a bike. My road bike is not good condition and not sure I want to do a race on my mtn bike.


----------



## Black Bart

upton said:


> Do you know if either of those places will rent road bikes with clips, etc? I am doing a mini tri and debating on renting a bike. My road bike is not good condition and not sure I want to do a race on my mtn bike.


Clips=pedals? I'd bring my own.


----------



## CapitalCrewBiker

HIt me up I might have something you can use larry @ pliris.biz What size you looking for?


----------

